# لقاء مع الزعــــــــــــــــــــــيم



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

وهى اكتشاف شخصية بنسبا لكتير من المنتدى انها غامضة جداا 
وبرغم من انى اللى يعرفة كويس يعرف انو طيب جداا ولطيف وجنتل مان 
وخادم بمعنى الكلمة 
my rock 
حكاية سنين وحكاية صخرة الكل بيخاف منها رغم انو قلب طيب هندخل جواه ونتعمق فى الشخصية القوية دى 
موضوع مش للمجاملة انما لــــــ....







كشف ما بدواخل my rock 
تفكيرة يومه حياته زكرياته ايام حلوة يتمناها ترجع وسنين الطفولة 
حاجات كتير هنعرفها عن الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
ادمن اكبر المنتديات المسيحية 
وعملاق فى تقنياتها 
ومبدع فى تطويرها 

انتظرونا على شاشة منتدى الكنيسة 
ومع فتح اكبر ملفات خطيرة فى حياة my rock



​
+ Cupid +*لا شك ان شبكة الكنيسه العربيه قد افادت العديد و العديد من رواد و متصفحي الانترنت ... شريحة كبيرة من المستخدمين المسيحين كانت بدايتهم مع منتدى الكنيسه العربيه، *



*لكن ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون ان منتدى الكنيسه العربيه بدء صغيراً جداً، مثله مثل أى منتدى على صفحات الشبكه العنكبوتيه ، ولكن كون وراء هذا الصرح رجل بكل ما تحوى الكلمه من معنى ،فأنعكس هذا على المنتدى حتى وصل الى ما وصل اليه الان، اكبر منتدى مسيحى باللغه العربيه على الانترنت و اكبر عدد مشاركات من بين المنتديات المسيحية .*

*كان إفتتاح الموقع منذ سنوات و ها نحن الآن بعد مرور سنوات عديدة على الإفتتاح نشهد ذلك الموقع الصغير وقد تحول إلى بوابة كاملة تضم فئات عديدة تتجه يومياً الى هذا الصرح بحثاً عن جديد فهو المنتدى *
*الوحيد الذى لا تشعر فيه بالملل فكل يوم يوجد جديد ، وكل يوم تزداد احلام وطموحات صخرة المنتدى*

*من بين هذه الاحلام اكبر مكتبة ترانيم موجوده على الشبكه العنكبوتيه ويمكنك عزيزى القاريء ان تأخذ فكره سريعه عن المكتبه من هنا*


*مُقدمة لمكتبة الترانيم المسيحية* 


*My Rock*



*اعرف بأن جعبتك لم ولن تخلو من المشاريع القادمه لصفحات منتدى الكنيسه.*

*اذكر لنا حلم يُراودك وتتمنى أن تنفذه ، على أن يكون اجابة هذا السؤال اجابه جديده لم تُصرح بها من قبل. *





******************



*منذ انطلاقة منتدى الكنيسه العربيه وكان الهدف الاؤل من انشائه التبشير برب المجد يسوع المسيح*

*لا يُخفى عليكم فصخرة المنتدى من خلفيه صابئيه ، فكان هذا الدافع الاقوى لانشاء هذا المنتدى وهذا الصرح العظيم*

*منذا أنطلاقة الموقع والمنتدى كان عامل كبيير لخلاص نفوس كثييره*
*رأيتها بعينى هنا فى المده القصيره التى قضيتها بينكم*​

*ولكن الامر مختلف مع صخرة المنتدى فهو عاصر جميع من خلصو وأمنو برب المجد يسوع مخلصاً شخصياً لهم منذ أنشاء المنتدى وحتى يومناً هذا *




*My Rock*



*أذكر لى أحساسك عندما تجد أن منتداك كان سبب فى خلاص كثيريين*



*وفى المقابل *



*أذكر لى أحساسك عندما تجد شخص يعناد ويكابر فقط لان عقله لا يستوعب ان ما هو عليه باطل. وماذا تقول لكل شخص بعيد عن حظيرة المسيح؟*



****************




*بهذه المقدمه البسيطه افتتحت معكم اللقاء الممتع مع My Rock من جديد.*

*أبقو معنا فلقائنا لم ينتهى بعد*​
*كيوبيد وابسوتى *



​‏ 



​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

واااااااااااااااااو   حلو اوى ومتابع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2010)

ناااااااااااااااايس

متاااااااابعة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

*متاااااااااابع​*


----------



## asmicheal (3 أغسطس 2010)

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 
بس 

اوعى بقى اوعى حد يغلق الموضوع  


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2010)

يا مواضيعك يا مرنون 

افرضى روك مدخلش هنعمل ايه بقى 

ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> يا مواضيعك يا مرنون ​
> 
> افرضى روك مدخلش هنعمل ايه بقى ​
> ههههههههههههه​


 
مام الموضوع متفقين عليه  انا وروك من شهر 6 كان المفروض هعمله على بداية شهر 7 بس لظروف الخطوبة بتاعتى اجلناه لحين تظبيط الامور​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة
> بس
> 
> اوعى بقى اوعى حد يغلق الموضوع
> ...


 
غير قابل للحذف او التعديل او الغلق​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

*علي رائ رسالة البروفايل ...........*
*لميس الحديدي تحي شعب المنتدي *
*وتقدم أقوي برامجها بعد الخطوبة السعيدة -وربنا يتمم بخير - *
*برنامج "شاشة المنتدي الحقيقية" ههههههههههه*

*ربنا يقويكي يا حاجة ........ وأنا عن نفسي مش متابع أنا موالي للنظام الحاكم هههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 أغسطس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> غير قابل للحذف او التعديل او الغلق​


 


:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه



ناس ليها البرتقال 
وناس ليها الاقفال والشمع الاحمر وزفة كلام رومانسى كدة 


الناس مقامات برضة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 مش بحسد بنق بس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2010)

*متااااااااااابعة  ​*


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> مام الموضوع متفقين عليه  انا وروك من شهر 6 كان المفروض هعمله على بداية شهر 7 بس لظروف الخطوبة بتاعتى اجلناه لحين تظبيط الامور​



ياجااااااااااااااامد انت يا مرنون 

يعنى مربطه والخطوبه 

خليتك  نشيطه يا جميل عايزين حوار سخن

ورينا الهمه ههههه
​


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2010)

يا موعين..


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

متاااااابعة

مع انى مش مصدقة الاشاعات اللى بتتقال على روك​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مع انى مش مصدقة الاشاعات اللى بتتقال على روك​


 
*أشاعات :11azy:*
*لا بقي لازم تحكي ياتسوني *
*أشعات زي أيه يعني ؟*
*قالوا عليه متجوز عرفي :hlp:*
*والا أيه قالوا عليه مليونير ؟*
*قولي يا تسوني متتكسفيش وأوعي تخافي أنا هحميكي :crazy_pil*

*بس قولي وأنا مصدقك :t30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*



أشاعات :11azy:
لا بقي لازم تحكي ياتسوني 
أشعات زي أيه يعني ؟
قالوا عليه متجوز عرفي :hlp:
والا أيه قالوا عليه مليونير ؟
قولي يا تسوني متتكسفيش وأوعي تخافي أنا هحميكي :crazy_pil

بس قولي وأنا مصدقك :t30:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههه

لالالا

بيقولوا عليه طيب ( مش مصدقة )*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​
> *لالالا*​
> 
> *بيقولوا عليه طيب ( مش مصدقة )*​


 
*ألحيقي يا ميرنا *
*تاسوني جية تهزر وبتقول أنها مش مصدقة ان روك طيب :hlp:*
*طويب أنا هنسحب بكرمتي بقي*
* ده موضوع أشاعات ضعيفة المصدر وغير مؤكدة *​ 
*وسلموا عليكواااااااا -علي رأي لاكي برو -*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> *ألحيقي يا ميرنا *
> *تاسوني جية تهزر وبتقول أنها مش مصدقة ان روك طيب :hlp:*
> *طويب أنا هنسحب بكرمتي بقي*
> *ده موضوع أشاعات ضعيفة المصدر وغير مؤكدة *
> ...


 
هههههههههههه  ماشى هروب من اولها

امال قولى وانا مصدقك ههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2010)

*انشالله يا رب ما ننطرد من المنتدى  :hlp:هاهاهاهاها​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2010)

*متااااااااااااااااااااااابع*


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



من اولها مصايب و اشاعات..
بس عندك حقك، لحمي مر..


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أغسطس 2010)

متااااااااابعة​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه ماشى هروب من اولها​
> 
> 
> امال قولى وانا مصدقك ههههههههههه​


 
*هو أنتي قلتي حاجة علشان أصدقك *
*يعني مثلاً قولي روك أخواني مثلاً *
*ويحي الهلال مع الصليب المعكوف*
*والا قولي عليه أنك شفتيه من كام يوم مع الممثلة الفلانية *
*بيتفقوا علي بطولة فلم مصري هندي كده يعني .....*
*أشاعات تملي العين والجيب :t30:*

*مش تقوليلي طيب وأنا مش مصدقة:11azy:*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

*أيه يا روك هو أنت بتقري الموضوع مخفي والا أيه *
*شكل الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لك يبركاتك يا ميرنا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> بس عندك حقك، لحمي مر..


 
ههههههههه من اولها كده اسلوب الترهيب ده​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> *هو أنتي قلتي حاجة علشان أصدقك
> يعني مثلاً قولي روك أخواني مثلاً *
> *ويحي الهلال مع الصليب المعكوف*
> *والا قولي عليه أنك شفتيه من كام يوم مع الممثلة الفلانية *
> ...




*الله مش بقول اللى بشوفه*

*ههههههه  انا شكلى مطرودة مطروده*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

هل مسموح باسئلة الاعضاء يا ميرنا 

ولا لاء ؟؟؟​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هل مسموح باسئلة الاعضاء يا ميرنا ​
> 
> 
> ولا لاء ؟؟؟​


 
لااء مش مسموح والمشاغب مش هديله حاجة حلوة:smil8:
​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> *" my rock "*​
> 
> * بداية *
> احب انك تعرفنا بنفسك عرفنا طموحك هوايتك احلامك فى شغلك فى دراستك .​
> ...



*أضافة لهذه الأسئلة الشيقةالمقدمة من مقدمة البرنامج ميرنا الحديدي *
*أضافة واحدة فقط وقد تكون الأخيرة .......*
*أيه أخر أشاعة تأثرت بها وأورقت بها نفسياً في المنتدي *
*رد وبسرعة قبل طردي من قبل ميرنا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لااء مش مسموح والمشاغب مش هديله حاجة حلوة:smil8:​


 
*طول عمري بقول شريرة :::::: :hlp:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> لااء مش مسموح والمشاغب مش هديله حاجة حلوة:smil8:


 
هيييييييييييه

يعنى هأخد الحاجة الحلوة​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

*" my rock "*

* بداية *
احب انك تعرفنا بنفسك عرفنا طموحك هوايتك احلامك فى شغلك فى دراستك .

وندخل شوية فـــــــــــــ







احكيلنا ازاى اتعرفت للمسيحية ؟
وازاى اقتنعت بيها ؟
كان من السهل عليك دا ولا لا ؟
احكيلنا تلامس الرب معاك كان ازاى؟
وازاى ربنا اشتغل فى حياتك وكان سبب فى وجود المنتدى .

نرجو من سياده الضيف الموقر اجابات تفصيلة وليست مجازية ولك الحق فى الرد فى اى وقت .
​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

اى ضيف من الحاضرين والمستمعين هيشاغب هنادى البودى جارد يخرجو فاهم يا نصة 
عاوزين الاستديو هادى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

_*حاااااااااااااااااتر  *_
_*اوع بقى تهزو  دول اكبر  اتنين  فى المنتدى يعنى هتطرد*_
_*ومش هتلاقى منتدى تانى تروحه*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*سكوووووووت*_
​


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> احب انك تعرفنا بنفسك عرفنا طموحك هوايتك احلامك فى شغلك فى دراستك .
> ​




من ناحية الطموحات فهي كثيرة، فعلى صعيد المنتدى، أطمح ان نصل لجهاز كل مسيحي، على الأقل في العالم العربي، لنكون من أولويات تصفحه. أطمح أيضاً أن يكون لنا عمل مشترك مع إحدى الفضائيات المسيحية.

هواياتي تعتمد على الوقت، لكن من أكثر ما متمسك به هو كرة السلة و رفع الأثقال. أيضاً لي إهتمام كبير بوقت الفراغ بالسيارات و أنواعها، فمهتم بالتجماعات و المهرجانات التي تُقام هنا إضافة الى التزيين و التطوير.

حلمي أن أنهي الدكتوراه التي خلعت مجال كبير من وقتي، لكن مشاغلي، و إحدها إدارة المنتدى حال دون عبور آخر مرحلة حالياً و لا أعرف ما هي مشيئة الرب للمرحلة القادمة.
أحلم أيضاً بعمل برمجي يضاهي أكبر ما وصلت إليه أكبر المواقع العكنبوتية حالياً.
​ 





> احكيلنا ازاى اتعرفت للمسيحية ؟
> وازاى اقتنعت بيها ؟
> كان من السهل عليك دا ولا لا ؟



كان لي بعض الصدامات مع الكنيسة المحلية التي كنت احاجج أفرادها عن الأكاذيب التي رضعناها من مجتماعاتنا، كنبوة محمد الكاذبة في الكتاب المقدس و كتبشير المسيح بمحمد الخ من الإعتراضات عن المسيحية بسبب الإسلام. إلى آن صُدمت بأحد الأخوة الذي أعطاني الكتاب المقدس لتأكيد ما ذكرته من خرافات.
بدأت اقرأ و أبحث و أسجل و اقارن. في كل يوم كانت نظرتي للكتاب المقدس تتغير و معرفتي بشخصية المسيح تزيد. أخذ الموضوع بضعة أشهر الى آن اسلمت حياتي و قلبي له.
طبعاً لم يكن خيار سهل من الناحية الإجتماعية، فخلفيتي و المجتمع الشرقي الذي أنتمي له سببت لي مشاكل كثير مع العوائل التي تعرفنا، فهذا يزعل و ذلك يطالب بفصل رسمي.. لكن بين هذا و ذلك ضل المسيح هو الصخرة التي تمركزت حياتي حولها.
​



> احكيلنا تلامس الرب معاك كان ازاى؟



أحيان كثيرة نشعر بوجود الله و تعامله معنا دون أن ندرك ذات الأعمال. فأحيان كثيرة و في وسط أشغال هذا العالم أجد نفسي أرنم و أهلل بداخلي، أجد نفسي تترجم صلاح الرب بحياتي بوضوح. و هذا ليس شئ يظهر هنا و هناك، بل تعامل يومي إلهي في حياتي.
أبسط مثال، تعامل الرب اليومي معي من خلال إدارة المنتدى، ففي خلوتي يرشدني و يفتح بصيرتي، يرشدني الى إتخاذ قرارات و تغييرات دائماً في مصلحة الجميع او الأغلبية. 
إن حكيت عن تلامي الرب بكل تفاصيله، فسأنتهي بسرد تفاصيل حياتي، لانه و بكل صدق جزء في كل لحظة منها..
​



> وازاى ربنا اشتغل فى حياتك وكان سبب فى وجود المنتدى .


​التقنية كانت موجودةو لم ينقصها سوى الهدف الصحيح. كنت جزء مهم من اكبر المنتديات التقنية الأجنبية، و كنت بين فترة و آخرى احتك بأخوة مسيحيين، فكانت رغبتي في بناء منتدى مسيحي تزداد مع الوقت، إلى ان تعرفت على بعض المنتديات الإنجليزية المسيحية التي من خلالها أخذت فكرة التطبيق التي صقلها الرب بالصلاة. و النتيجة كانت محاولات مختلفة لإنشاء منتدى الكنيسة، التي في البداية لم تنجح بحسب التخطيط، فكانت فترة تغيير بين نظام برمجي لآخر، الا ان استقرينا على العالم و بعده كانت الإنطلاقة الأولى التي توجت و ما زالت تتوج بالنجاح و الثمار الطيبة.. صلاتي ان يسمح الرب و ان يجلعنا مستحقين الإستمرار بهذه الخدمة الرائعة..


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

​ 
نكمل خوض فى شخصية my rock 


احكيلنا عن يومك بيكون ازاى ؟

يوم العيد بتقضى ازاى ؟

احكليلنا طفولة my rock كانت ازاى فى بلاد الثلوج ؟

كانسان شايف نفسك ازاى ؟​ 


واضح جداا من كلامك انك مولع بلبرمجيات ومهتم بكل جديد فيها ودا شىء كويس 
بس مش شايف انى دا معطلك عن دراستك يعنى فى ردك بتقول ..​ 


> حلمي أن أنهي الدكتوراه التي خلعت مجال كبير من وقتي، لكن مشاغلي، و إحدها إدارة المنتدى حال دون عبور آخر مرحلة حالياً ​


 

my rock​ 
كادمن غالبا 7 سنين او اكتر تحديد مش فاكرة ايه اللى جد فى حياتك خلال وجودك على منتدى بيجمع لكل الجنسيات ؟​ 
وجدت صعوبة مع تعامل المصرين وفهمهم ؟​ 
المنتدى طبعا اعرف انو بسببلك ضغط شديد خصوصا لما تكون فى مشكلة بتتعامل ازاى مع ضغطك دا وبياثر عليك ازاى ؟​ 
فى حياتك بعدين لما تلاقى شريك الحياه ويبقى ليك بيتك مش شايف المنتدى بوقته الكبير اللى بياخده واهتمامه هياثر على دا ؟​ 


my rock 
لما بتحصل مشكلة فى المنتدى سؤا مشرف عضو مبارك او عضو عادى ردفعلك بيكون ايه ؟​

مش عاوزة اسئل اسئلة مكررة​ 
بس ليه دايما ناس بتفهم انك ديكتاتورى فى اتخاذ قرارتك ؟​ 
*وعلى الضيف الاعتذار عن اى سؤال قد لا يعجبه *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*اللللللللللللللللللله عليكي يا ميرنا*
* مبدددددددددددددددددددعة *
* بس مش فرقت روك من روكا يعني:smil16:*
* هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2010)

*تسجيل متابعه ............*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع شيق جدا ....*

*متااااابعة....*


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 أغسطس 2010)

انا متابعه 
بس متقولوش لروك


----------



## ميرنا (4 أغسطس 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا متابعه
> بس متقولوش لروك


 
لا مش هنقوله ودى تيجى برضو


----------



## govany shenoda (4 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع شيق جدا *

*متااااابعة....*​


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ​ احكيلنا عن يومك بيكون ازاى ؟



يومي الذي بسبب مشاغلي لا يشبه أمسه في تفاصيله. لكنه يبدأ كالعادة بالإستيقاظ و الإستحمام و أخذ قسط بسيط من الفطار. بعدها تبدأ رحلة في عالم البرمجيات، يا اما في عملي او في مؤسسة إكمال الدكتوراه. كل يوم يحمل فيع معلومات و إكتشافات كثيرة.
عند الساعة 12 تكون فترة الغستراحة المعروفة في الدول الغربية، فيها اخذ قسط من الغداء و اتابع المنتدى و مواقع إخبارية اخرى.

بعد الرجوع للبيت و إكمال مهام البيت، يبقى اليوم امامي للمشاركة في المنتدى، التواصل مع الأخوة عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة و الماسنجر، الرد على الإيميلات و توجيه من يريد التوجيه، إضافة الى برمجة هنا و هناك فاليوم لا يخلو من كتابة اكوارد للبرامج..



> يوم العيد بتقضى ازاى ؟



أيام العيد لدينا هي أيام عطلة، حالها حال ايام نهاية الأسبوع. الايام الوحيدة التي نقضيها بصورة مختلفة هي ايام عيد الميلاد. تفاصيله كما نراها في الأفلام..​ 


> احكليلنا طفولة my rock كانت ازاى فى بلاد الثلوج ؟



طفولتي كانت في العراق، في ضل عائلة مستواها أفضل من المتوسط. الوالد و الوالدة مثقفين و متخرجين بشهادات عالية و من سغري تعلمت الحرص و التميز. سنين الدراسة كانت مُكللة بأفضل الدرجات، فكنت دائماً الأول على المدرسة و كان تحصيل البكلوريا لدي للصف السادس هو الرابع على العراق و كان بسبب كره معلمة العربي و الإسلامية لي و تخفيض درجتي من 100 الى 95 % التي اثرت على المجموع النهائي. كنا ساكنين من افضل الأماكن السكنية في بغداد و لم نعتاز شئ في يوم، حتى في أقصى ظروف الحصار و الحرب.

​ 


> كانسان شايف نفسك ازاى ؟



بواسطة المرآة؟ :t30:
​ 




> واضح جداا من كلامك انك مولع بلبرمجيات ومهتم بكل جديد فيها ودا شىء كويس
> بس مش شايف انى دا معطلك عن دراستك يعنى فى ردك بتقول ..



دراستي و تخصصي و شغلي و هوايتي كلها برمجيات. نعم انا مولع بها منذ صغري و اول برمجياتي كانت بلغة البيسك التي إنعدمت حالياً.
لا أعتقد انها تأخرني عن شئ، فهي من أهم إهتماماتي و كلما بذلت وقت اكثر بها كلما كانت الفائدة علي و على مركزي في العمل.
​ 




> كادمن غالبا 7 سنين او اكتر تحديد مش فاكرة ايه اللى جد فى حياتك خلال وجودك على منتدى بيجمع لكل الجنسيات ؟



جد الكثير، بين صقل للشخصية و بين تأثر بالآخرين و بين توسع للنظرة لمدى أبعد و بين ثقافة اوسع في مجال المسيحيات و مجال الإدارة و البرمجيات على ساحة المنتدى. 


 

> وجدت صعوبة مع تعامل المصرين وفهمهم ؟



ليس بالشئ الذي يُشكر​ 


> المنتدى طبعا اعرف انو بسببلك ضغط شديد خصوصا لما تكون فى مشكلة بتتعامل ازاى مع ضغطك دا وبياثر عليك ازاى ؟



يعتمد على نوع الضغط، بين تكسر و بين تاسف.. لكن يبقى الحل هو بالصلاة و التفاهم..​ 


> فى حياتك بعدين لما تلاقى شريك الحياه ويبقى ليك بيتك مش شايف المنتدى بوقته الكبير اللى بياخده واهتمامه هياثر على دا ؟



الآمر مُسلم للرب، هو سيعمل و هو سيرتب الوقت و الأمور المستقبلية، لكن أتمنى ان يسمح الوقت لي بالإستمرار بنفس الوقت و الإهتمام.​ 



> لما بتحصل مشكلة فى المنتدى سؤا مشرف عضو مبارك او عضو عادى ردفعلك بيكون ايه ؟




محاولة قراءة مُعطايات الأمور و رد الحقوق للجميع و محاولة إنهاء المشكلة في اسرع وقت.
 
​ 


> بس ليه دايما ناس بتفهم انك ديكتاتورى فى اتخاذ قرارتك ؟



​أعتقد ان سلطة تنفيذ الأمور و القرارات تُعطي الإنطباع بان المقابل هو دكتاتوري و حازم و سلطوي، فالموضوع موضوع مشاعر تختلف من شخص لاخر و كيفية ترجمته للامور و الأشخاص..​


----------



## ميرنا (5 أغسطس 2010)

رجعنا مع حوارنا مع my rock ​ 
my rock ​ 
سبب اختيارك للاسم دا ايه ؟​ 
علااقتك بلمشرفين مجرد ادمن ومشرف ومش بيجمعهم الا منتدى وشغل ادارة ولا فى علاقة حب وترابط ؟
my rock بيحكم على الامور من اى جهة ؟​ 
احكيلنا عن زكريات my rock عن من المنتدى من اول مبتدى لحد دلوقتى شايف اتقدم او اتاخر ؟ تفصيلا ...​ 
كتير بنلاقى فاجئة مشرف نزل وبقى عضو مبارك دا ليه ؟ واحيانا بنلاقية بعد فترة رجع مشرف تانى ؟​ 
احكلينا مواقف حلوة حصلت معاك فى المنتدى هنا ؟​ 
امتى بتحس انك ندمت على قرار خدته ضد عضو او مشرف ؟ وهل فعلا حسيت بدا فى يوم ؟​ 
اكتر موقف ضيقك جداا من شخص ما هنا فى المنتدى ؟​ 
لو عضو قال عليك ديكتاتورى وبتسمع لناس ناس ترد وتقوله ايه ؟​ 
نرجو من الضيف الموقر الاجابات تفصيلة وليست مجازية ونرجو الصراحة ​


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ​
> my rock ​
> سبب اختيارك للاسم دا ايه ؟
> ​




السبب يرجع بسبب تشابه شخصيتي بشخصية الروسل بطرس، أحياناً غيور و متسرع في الدفاع، لكن يتعلم من ماضيه كثيراً و يقلب ضعف الماضي لقوة في الحاضر و المستقبل.
كلمات المسيح لبطرس و إعتمادي الكبير على المسيح في حياتي جعلته من المسيح صخرتي التي لا أتسطيع العش بدونا.. فالمسيح صخرتي و به فقط استطيع الثبات
​ 


> علااقتك بلمشرفين مجرد ادمن ومشرف ومش بيجمعهم الا منتدى وشغل ادارة ولا فى علاقة حب وترابط ؟



الأغلبية تربطني بهم علاقة صداقة و اخوة، بالرغم من إنشغالي و تقصيري احيانا في التواصل معهم، الا ان علاقتنا تبقى علاقة اخوية اقوى من ان تحكمها انظمة و قوانين المنتدى.​


> my rock بيحكم على الامور من اى جهة ؟



من الناحية العقلانية :t9:
نشأتي بين الشرق و الغرب أعطتني خاصية التمييز و النظر للأمور بأكثر من جهة و فكر و هو شئ مفيد جداً.
​ 


> احكيلنا عن زكريات my rock عن من المنتدى من اول مبتدى لحد دلوقتى شايف اتقدم او اتاخر ؟ تفصيلا ...



بدايات المنتدى كانت ذكريات هادئة، فالنشاط كان قليل لكنه تضاعف في فترة قياسية. اتذكر اول راس سنة مر بعد إنشاء منتدى الكنيسة، فكان له طعم مميز بتواجد اخوة جُدد بالنسبة لي.. شكل المنتدى في حينها و المواضيع بالرغم من قلتها مقارنة بالحالية الا انها رسخت في الذاكرة..
ايضاً ترقية المشرفين، كانت عملية اقل تنظيماً من الآن لكن ايضاً اتذكر أفرادها بالأسم..
​ 


> كتير بنلاقى فاجئة مشرف نزل وبقى عضو مبارك دا ليه ؟ واحيانا بنلاقية بعد فترة رجع مشرف تانى ؟



الغشراف هو عمل تطوعي في إدارة المنتدى. احياناً و في مواقف نادرة نختلف مع المشرف لسبب و لآخر و بالتالي يكون تواجد المشرف خارج مكان المساعدة، فيكون الإتفاق مع المشرف مسبقاً بإنهاء عمل الغشراف و النظر عن بديل. أحيانا يكون لنفس الشخص رغبة في معاودة المحاولة و هذا له مجال ايضاً، فرابطة المحبة التي تربطنا تسمح لذلك و اكثر.​ 


> احكلينا مواقف حلوة حصلت معاك فى المنتدى هنا ؟



حلوة من اي ناحية؟​ 


> امتى بتحس انك ندمت على قرار خدته ضد عضو او مشرف ؟ وهل فعلا حسيت بدا فى يوم ؟



NEVER
و هذا نابع لأن قراراتي ليست متسرعة و اغلبها يكون بعلم المشرفين قبل التطبيق.​ 


> اكتر موقف ضيقك جداا من شخص ما هنا فى المنتدى ؟



بعض الأشخاص المسيحيين الذين يكونون عبئ على الإدارة اكثر من المسلم..​ 


> لو عضو قال عليك ديكتاتورى وبتسمع لناس ناس ترد وتقوله ايه ؟


 
و لا يهمني :t30:
بصراحة لا فرق كبير، سواء كان التطبيق بإعتقاد البعض دكتاتوري ام لا. ما دامت طريقة الإدارة في أغلب حالاتها ديمقراطية و هذا شئ يشهده حتى ترشيح المشرفين و ابسط التغييرات في المنتدى، فلن يعني الكثير اذا إعتقد البعض إن إدارتنا دكتاتورية، لآن آلية إدارة المنتدى ناجحة و فعالة و هذا ما يهم.
​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

وااو .. متابعة انا


----------



## ميرنا (5 أغسطس 2010)

احكلينا مواقف حلوة حصلت معاك فى المنتدى هنا ؟ 














> حلوة من اي ناحية؟



​
يعنى ضحتك او مش ممكن تنساها ؟

my rock 

كتير بنلاقى هجوم عليك وعلى منهجك فى الادارة دا بيضايقك او بيخليك تفكر تانى فى منهجك كادراة اكبر المنتديات المسيحية ؟

نصيحة سمعتها وعملت بيها ؟

كلمة تقولها لفريق الادارة ؟

كلمة تقولها لكل الاعضاء ؟

اكتر قصة قريتها واثرت فيك اوى ؟

يمكن فى وقتى خدمتى معاك بعرف انك شخصية حلوة ومرح جداا بس ليه كتير من الاعضاء بتخاف من my rock ?

لما بتعرف انى الموقع اتحجب من اى من الدول العربية بيكون ايه احساسك ؟


​


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> احكلينا مواقف حلوة حصلت معاك فى المنتدى هنا ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههه مجرد تذكره يجعلني اضحك 
طبعاً مع كل ترشيح لمجموعة مشرفين جديد يكون لي كلام مباشر مع المشرفين الجدد بواسطة الماسنجر لبدأ علاقة جديدة خاصة بمسألة الإشراف في المنتدى. و مع اول محاولة مزاح يحاولها المشرف الجديد، يقوم ماي روك (المفتري) بمحاولة تصوير الموقف كإستهزاء و طفولية و يبدأ المشرف الجديد بفقد أعصابه و جر شعره الى ان يحن ماي روك و يفصح عن أنه مجرد مزاح و تجربة اولية.. لكن للاسف كم مشرفة وصلت الحالة للإختناق و تدميع العين بسبب الموقف المحرج..


​ 


> كتير بنلاقى هجوم عليك وعلى منهجك فى الادارة دا بيضايقك او بيخليك تفكر تانى فى منهجك كادراة اكبر المنتديات المسيحية ؟



لا أتضايق أبداً، بالعكس اقرأ اي نقد و احاول الإستفادة منه، البعض افادني و البعض الآخر لم يفيد، لكن اقرأ كل النقد و أحاول الإستفادة منه​ 


> نصيحة سمعتها وعملت بيها ؟



set goals and take conrol​ 


> كلمة تقولها لفريق الادارة ؟



keep up the good work
عملكم رائع و له تأثيره الكبير في إدارة المنتدى و في توفير الأفضل للمستخدم المسيحي. لا أملك مكافأتكم بشئ لكن واثق الله الغني هو الذي سيعوضكم بحسب غناه في المجد.
​ 


> كلمة تقولها لكل الاعضاء ؟



خليكم حبايب و إسمعوا الكلام​ 
​ 


> يمكن فى وقتى خدمتى معاك بعرف انك شخصية حلوة ومرح جداا بس ليه كتير من الاعضاء بتخاف من my rock ?



لا أعرف بالتأكيد لكن أعتقد انه بسبب التصرفات الغشرافية، كمثل غلق المواضيع و حذفها و توجيه التحذيرات و غيقاف العضويات و الوقوف في وجه المدفع اثناء حدوث اي مشكلة.. فكلها عوامل توحي للعضو اني لا أملك سوى الغلق و الحذف و الطرد مما يجعله يتردد في التواصل معي..​ 


> لما بتعرف انى الموقع اتحجب من اى من الدول العربية بيكون ايه احساسك ؟



شعوري هو خليط بين حزن على هؤلاء الذين سيخسرون فرصة الدخول للمنتدى و التعرف على الحق و بين الفرح بان المنتدى وصل لهذا الحجم، ان يُحجب بواسطة الزوارة بذاتها. لكن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد، فهو قادر على الوصول بكلمته لابعد ما نتصور و ليس من خلال منتدى الكنيسة فقط.​


----------



## ميرنا (7 أغسطس 2010)

رجعنا للقائنا مع ادمن اكبر المنتديات المسيحية


 my rock 


*عرفنا قصة ايمان my rock ولكن .. ازاى امنت عيلتك كلها ؟؟*

*اخفاء طيبة الصخرة نوع من انواع الحزم فى الادارة  ام ماذا؟*

*ندخل للجانب الرومانسى فى حياة الصخرة *

*ايه مفهومك للحب ؟*

*رائيك فى الارتباط عن طريق الانترنت ؟*

*رائيك فى صداقة البنت والولد وهل فعلا فى صداقات كدا ام تنقلب لوجه اخر ؟*

*غابو عنك وافتقدتهم تقولها لمن ؟*

*سئلتك من قبل عن علاقتك بلمشرفين هل هى مجرد علاقات ادارية فقط ام تربطكم صداقة ردك كان انى المعظم بتربطكم صداقة *
*عندما ينشغل اى منهم ولظروف ما يبتعد عن الادارة والمنتدى بماذا تشعر ؟*

*ايه تقيمك للمنتدى بصراحة من ناحية الاعضاء الادارة المواضيع وايه هى السلبيات اللى نفسك تغيرها ؟*

*لنا عوده*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 أغسطس 2010)

*متابع 

موضوع فعلا جميل جدا

فكرت اعمله من فترة بس مكنيش هينفع ولا هيكون بالشكل دا

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2010)

*متابعة ومستمتعة 

اسئلتك جميلة يا ميرنا 

ماي روك شخصية  رائعة​*


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> *عرفنا قصة ايمان my rock ولكن .. ازاى امنت عيلتك كلها ؟؟*​




العائلة كلها آمنت في أوقات مختلفة، كان لكل منا تأثيره على الآخر كشهادة للمسيح بسبب الحرية التي كنا نعيشها في العائلة، فكان معلوم من كان يؤمن و من كان لا يؤمن، لحين تعامل الرب مع كل فرد الى ان اصبحت العائلة كلها مؤمنة بالمسيح.​ 


> *اخفاء طيبة الصخرة نوع من انواع الحزم فى الادارة  ام ماذا؟*



بكل صدق لا نية لي في إخفاء طيبتي عن البعض، لكن دوري و مهامي لا يوجد فيها طريقة مباشرة لإظهار رقة او ليونة..​ 




> *ايه مفهومك للحب ؟*



الحب بين الرجل و المرآة هو علاقة رومانسية معقدة لا يمكن تحديدها بكلمات او نقاط، فللطرفين تأثير في كيفية بناء و تحديد حدود و شكل هذه العلاقة. لكن يبقى الحب في أغلب حالاته علاقة رائعة بين شخصين، خصوصاً إذا كانت بركة الرب فيها​ 


> *رائيك فى الارتباط عن طريق الانترنت ؟*



إذا كان للتعارف، فلا أرى مانع. الإنترنت طريقة من طرق التواصل و من الجائز ان تبدأ علاقة عن طريق التعارف أولاً و من ثم تتطور على أرض الواقع لاحقاً. لكن تعارف و حب و إستمرار عن طريق الأنترنت اراه مجرد إختباء و خوف من مواجهة الواقع.​ 


> *رائيك فى صداقة البنت والولد وهل فعلا فى صداقات كدا ام تنقلب لوجه اخر ؟*



لكل شئ حدوده، لكن الحدود تختلف من مجتمع لآخر. شخصياً لا أرى مانع في علاقة زمالة و صداقة مُحترمة كالتي في الكلية او في العمل.​ 


> *غابو عنك وافتقدتهم تقولها لمن ؟*



يالي نسيتونا يمته تذكرونا.. يمتى نيجي عالبال..​ 


> *سئلتك من قبل عن علاقتك بلمشرفين هل هى مجرد علاقات ادارية فقط ام تربطكم صداقة ردك كان انى المعظم بتربطكم صداقة *
> *عندما ينشغل اى منهم ولظروف ما يبتعد عن الادارة والمنتدى بماذا تشعر ؟*



إفتقاد المشرفين شئ واضح سواء من خلال المنتدى او من خلال طرق تواصلنا. طبعاً من الصعب ان تكون العلاقة مستمرة دائماً و بشكل يومي، لكن لكل مشرف رونق خاص في المنتدى و إبتعاده يؤثر بصورة او باخرى علينا كإدارة و كأخوة.​ 


> *ايه تقيمك للمنتدى بصراحة من ناحية الاعضاء الادارة المواضيع وايه هى السلبيات اللى نفسك تغيرها ؟*



من ناحية الإدارة فالعمل سائر ضمن آلية مُعينة متفقين عليها و نادراً ما يكون هناك تصرف إشرافي يتعارض مع بقية أُسرة الإشراف..
​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أغسطس 2010)

my rock

ضحكت علينا فى سؤال ايه سلبيات المنتدى بصراحة شديدة ؟​ 
اعتراف حابب تقولهلنا هنا فى الموضوع ده ؟​ 
الصخرة بتفكر فى ايه دلوقتى ؟​ 
اكتر مشروع شاغلك دلوقتى او حلم او امنية فى الوقت الحالى نفسك تحققة ؟​ 

قلنا لما my rock بيضايق بيكون ازاى هل هو بيقعد لوحدة ولا انو بينزل يتمشى ولا بيعمل ايه ؟​ 
احكيلنا اكتر قصة قريتها احزنت قلبك 
واكتر قصة قريتها عزيتك اوى فى وقت ضيق
واكتر موقف ضحكك مريت بيه ؟
​ 
بتفصيل الملل ولنا عوده اخرى ​


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ايه سلبيات المنتدى بصراحة شديدة ؟​




السلبيات من الناحية التقنية، هي بطئ السيرفر الذي يواجهه بعض الأعضاء.
السلبيات السلوكية، هي ظهور بعض الأعضاؤ القليلين الذي يدعون للنقد و التحزب، لكنه مهما كان شئ محدود و تأثيره على المنتدى طفيف جداً
​ 


> اعتراف حابب تقولهلنا هنا فى الموضوع ده ؟



نعم، عمري ليس 55 سنة :t30:​ 


> الصخرة بتفكر فى ايه دلوقتى ؟



في عملية نقل المنتدى للسيرفر الجديد​ 


> اكتر مشروع شاغلك دلوقتى او حلم او امنية فى الوقت الحالى نفسك تحققة ؟



إنهاء الدكتوراه​ 



> قلنا لما my rock بيضايق بيكون ازاى هل هو بيقعد لوحدة ولا انو بينزل يتمشى ولا بيعمل ايه ؟



تعتمد على الموقف و المشكلة، أحيانا تكون بالجلوس في هدوء و أحياناً تكون بالمشي في الليل، في أي مكان فيه طبيعة و هدوء​ 



> اكتر موقف ضحكك مريت بيه ؟



بالتفصيل المُمل هنا: _رد: مواقف مضحكة للاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة_​ ​ 
​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى يا صخرة كان لقاء ممتع جداا وكنت بحاول على قد مقدر اخرج برة الاسئلة العادى لانى فى كرسى الاعتراف كنت متسئل كتير 
اتمنى اكون وضحت ولو جانب بسيط من جوانب شخصية my rock واتمنى مكنش ضيقتك باسئلتى وميرسى لوقتك واهتمامك .






​


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً على حسن الإستضافة و الإستماع


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2010)

My Rock قال:


> شكراً على حسن الإستضافة و الإستماع




بعد اذن ميرنا ينفع تكمل معايا اللقاء ده :t9:
يعنى اخد مكان ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بعد اذن ميرنا ينفع تكمل معايا اللقاء ده :t9:
> يعنى اخد مكان ميرنا :d


 
امم نشوف رد روك طيب انا معنديش مانع  ​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع متميز بشكل رهييييييييييييب..بجد رائع..وحقيقى ساعات كنت بحس ان ماى روك قلبه نماشف حبتين..بس لما تعمقته..اكتشفت انه هو شخصيه لطيفه اووووى..ربنا يباركك يا ابسويت..على اكتشاف النفس ده..ههههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بعد اذن ميرنا ينفع تكمل معايا اللقاء ده :t9:
> يعنى اخد مكان ميرنا :d



لا مانع، بس خليك حنين..


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2010)

*لا شك ان شبكة الكنيسه العربيه قد افادت العديد و العديد من رواد و متصفحي  الانترنت ... شريحة كبيرة من المستخدمين المسيحين كانت بدايتهم مع منتدى الكنيسه العربيه،  
  لكن ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون ان منتدى الكنيسه العربيه بدء صغيراً جداً، مثله  مثل أى منتدى على صفحات الشبكه العنكبوتيه ، ولكن كون وراء هذا الصرح رجل  بكل ما تحوى الكلمه من معنى ،فأنعكس هذا على المنتدى حتى وصل الى ما وصل  اليه الان، اكبر منتدى مسيحى باللغه العربيه على الانترنت و اكبر عدد مشاركات  من بين المنتديات المسيحية .
 كان إفتتاح الموقع منذ سنوات و ها نحن الآن  بعد مرور سنوات عديدة على  الإفتتاح نشهد ذلك الموقع الصغير وقد تحول إلى بوابة كاملة تضم فئات عديدة  تتجه يومياً الى هذا الصرح بحثاً عن جديد فهو المنتدى الوحيد الذى لا تشعر  فيه بالملل فكل يوم يوجد جديد ، وكل يوم تزداد احلام وطموحات صخرة المنتدى
 من بين هذه الاحلام اكبر مكتبة ترانيم موجوده على الشبكه العنكبوتيه ويمكنك عزيزى القاريء ان تأخذ فكره سريعه عن المكتبه من هنا  مُقدمة لمكتبة الترانيم المسيحية

My Rock

 اعرف بأن جعبتك لم ولن تخلو من المشاريع القادمه لصفحات منتدى الكنيسه.
 اذكر لنا حلم يُراودك وتتمنى أن تنفذه ، على أن يكون اجابة هذا السؤال اجابه جديده لم تُصرح بها من قبل. 

****************

منذ انطلاقة منتدى الكنيسه العربيه وكان الهدف الاؤل من انشائه التبشير برب المجد يسوع المسيح
 لا يُخفى عليكم فصخرة المنتدى من خلفيه صابئيه ، فكان هذا الدافع الاقوى لانشاء هذا المنتدى وهذا الصرح العظيم
 منذا أنطلاقة الموقع والمنتدى كان عامل كبيير لخلاص نفوس كثييره
 رأيتها بعينى هنا فى المده القصيره التى قضيتها بينكم
 ولكن الامر مختلف مع صخرة المنتدى فهو عاصر جميع من خلصو وأمنو برب المجد يسوع مخلصاً شخصياً لهم منذ أنشاء المنتدى وحتى يومناً هذا   

My Rock

 أذكر لى أحساسك عندما تجد أن منتداك كان سبب فى خلاص كثيريين

  وفى المقابل 

أذكر لى أحساسك عندما تجد شخص يعناد ويكابر فقط لان عقله لا يستوعب ان ما هو عليه باطل. وماذا تقول لكل شخص بعيد عن حظيرة المسيح؟

  **************


 بهذه المقدمه البسيطه افتتحت معكم اللقاء الممتع مع My Rock من جديد.
  أبقو معنا فلقائنا لم ينتهى بعد
*          ‏​


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اعرف بأن جعبتك لم ولن تخلو من المشاريع القادمه لصفحات منتدى الكنيسه.
> اذكر لنا حلم يُراودك وتتمنى أن تنفذه ، على أن يكون اجابة هذا السؤال اجابه جديده لم تُصرح بها من قبل.
> *​





من أحد احلامي اي يكون موقع الكنيسة و المنتدى مرجع لكل باحث مسيحي بالدرجة الأولى، سواء كان عن طريق الأنترنت ام القنوات المسيحية ام غيرها.
فهذا الفرع عازمين على الخوض فيه و توفير كل ما يخصه بأحدث التقنيات البرمجية. توفير كل مستلزمات الكتاب المقدس و مصادره هو شئ سنعمل فيه بثقل في القريب العاجل.
​


> أذكر لى أحساسك عندما تجد أن منتداك كان سبب فى خلاص كثيريين




الشعور مُعزي جداً، فهو وحده قادر على محي أي تعب جسدي او فكري سبب أعباء المنتدى الكثيرة. الروح ترفرف و النفس ترنم.. لا أبالغ إن قلت لك أحياني أكون واقف من فرحي و لا أستطيع الجلوس على كرسي المكتب بسبب تهللي.
في نفس الوقت هو شعور شكر ان الله سمح لنا ان نكون مستحقين ان نخدمه من خلال الموقع، نشكره من اجل امانته في السنين الكثيرة الماضية و القادمة أيضاً.
​*
*


> أذكر لى أحساسك عندما تجد شخص يعناد ويكابر فقط لان عقله لا يستوعب ان ما هو عليه باطل. وماذا تقول لكل شخص بعيد عن حظيرة المسيح؟



الشعور يتراوح من حالة لحالة، فبين مُعاند تتأسف النفس لأجله و لأجل بعده عن المسيح و بين تائه رضع خرافات مجتمع أصبح بسببها غير قادر على التمييز..
مهما كانت الحالة، تبقى لدينا نفس الرسالة: ما زال هناك فرصة ثانية، راجع نفسك و راجع أفكارك، حاول التمييز بين الحق و بين باطل هذا العالم. صلاتي أن يرشد الرب كل شخص يبحث بصدق عنه.. و تذكر أن لا تأخر قرارك..
​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2011)

كابو فين الباقى ؟؟؟


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2011)

انا عندي سؤال واحد لروك..
مين المشرف الاعز على قلبك من مشرفي المنتدى؟؟؟ (اول حرف من اسمه انطونيوس هههههه)


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> كابو فين الباقى ؟؟؟



*هنزل بجزء تانى انهرده*


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> انا عندي سؤال واحد لروك..
> مين المشرف الاعز على قلبك من مشرفي المنتدى؟؟؟ (اول حرف من اسمه انطونيوس هههههه)



قصدك اول إسم من حرفه..



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هنزل بجزء تانى انهرده*



خليك حنين وانتظر ليوم الاثنين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> خليك حنين وانتظر ليوم الاثنين


*علللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللleasantr*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

مستر روك
تقول ايه عن انطباع بعض الناس اللي بتقول ان في تفريق في المعاملة بين ناس وناس وتمييز بين الاعضاء على حسب لونها


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> خليك حنين وانتظر ليوم الاثنين



*عادى السوال كده كده أتحضر
ممكن انزله بكره او بعده وانت ترد براحتك يا زلمه*



Ramy Fahmy قال:


> مستر روك
> تقول ايه عن انطباع بعض الناس اللي بتقول ان في تفريق في المعاملة بين ناس وناس وتمييز بين الاعضاء على حسب لونها



*الاستاذ رامى الموضوع عباره عن لقاء مع روك كانت المسئوله عن اللقاء ابسوتى وبعد كده انا مسكت اللقاء
يعنى اللى مسموحله يوجه اسئله فى الموضوع ده هو انا فقط .
فياريت من فضلك لو عندك سوال ممكن توجه لروك على الخاص او فى موضوع منفصل*
*مُتشكر لتفهمك*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الاستاذ رامى الموضوع عباره عن لقاء مع روك كانت المسئوله عن اللقاء ابسوتى وبعد كده انا مسكت اللقاء
> يعنى اللى مسموحله يوجه اسئله فى الموضوع ده هو انا فقط .
> فياريت من فضلك لو عندك سوال ممكن توجه لروك على الخاص او فى موضوع منفصل*
> *مُتشكر لتفهمك*



مكنتش اعرف المعلومة دي
انا شايف ناس كتير بتشارك غير حضرتك في الصفحة فشاركت زيهم مش اكتر


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

معلش كمان يا مستر مينا



> يعنى اللى مسموحله يوجه اسئله فى الموضوع ده هو انا فقط .



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2936880&postcount=64

فاشمعني التنبيه دا اتقال لرامي فهمي بس


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> معلش كمان يا مستر مينا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*اعتقد مكنش سوال ده بيهزر يا استاذ رامى
ولا انت شايف أيه ؟*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اعتقد مكنش سوال ده بيهزر يا استاذ رامى
> ولا انت شايف أيه ؟*



اول حاجة دا مش اعتراض مني على اخويا انطونيوس انا بحبه ومفيش بيني وبينه غير كل خير
بس كلامه سؤال في الاول وفي الاخر ومستر روك هيرد عليه
في حين ان انا وجهت سؤال اتعملي عليه انذار 
بس عادي يعني انا شوفت كتير يا مستر مينا 
وردة مني ليك


----------



## ميرنا (10 أغسطس 2011)

رامى الموضوع لو تبعته من الاول هتلاقى انى فى مشرفين طلبو يسئلو وانا رفضت 
سبت الموضوع لمينا هو بس من حقة يسئل


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> اول حاجة دا مش اعتراض مني على اخويا انطونيوس انا بحبه ومفيش بيني وبينه غير كل خير
> بس كلامه سؤال في الاول وفي الاخر ومستر روك هيرد عليه
> في حين ان انا وجهت سؤال اتعملي عليه انذار
> بس عادي يعني انا شوفت كتير يا مستر مينا
> وردة مني ليك




* صدقنى انت مش شايف غير اللى انت عاوز تشوفه*
*منور يا بوب
وبوكيه ورد ليك يا مان*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2011)

*تسجيل متابعه ...*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2011)

*شخصيه قياديه كا          My Rock      قد يكون فى نظر البعض شخصيه لا تهتم ولا تكترث لاراء الاخرين ، فهم    يروونه متصلب الرأى بل وصل بأحدهم الحال بأن وصفه بالديكتاتور .*
* وعن تجربه شخصيه عشتها مع          My Rock          أعلم جيداً أن هذا الرجل ليس كما يظنه البعض بل هو أبسط من ذلك بكثيير.*
* My Rock     بحديث من القلب اريدك أن تتكلم مع من لا يعرف شخصك ، فقط قل ما يشغلك  عن   الاعضاء وما يغضبك منهم فتجعل التجاهل منك تجاههم هو شىء تفعله فقط  لكى  لا  يتطور الامر الى اكثر من ذلك*




* 2-لا شك أن كل رئيس لمكان ما يرسم صوره شخصيه عن الفريق الذى يعمل معه*

*  فيرى هذا بأنه متسرع ويرى ذاك بأنه يشبهه شخصياً ،،، ألخ من الصور الذى يرسمها الشخص للمقربون منه.*
*  المطلوب ذكر انطباعتك الشخصيه عن كل فرد فى اسرة الاشراف*

* 

 +Bent El3dra+
 +Roka_Jesus+
 +SwEetY KoKeY+
 antonius
 Apsoti
 BITAR
 candy shop
cobcob
 Coptic Man
 Coptic MarMar
 Dona Nabil
 Eva Maria
 fredyyy
 happy angel
 just member
 KOKOMAN
 mero_engel
 SALVATION
 twety
Twin
 vetaa
 أمة
 النهيسى
 الياس السرياني
 جيلان
 روزي86
 صوت الرب
 صوت صارخ
 مونيكا 57
 يوسف الصديق
 !! MiNa ElbataL !!
   بعتزر للمشرفين فلم يتم اختيار الترتيب على أى اساس سوى النقل من صفحة عرض الاداره من هنا *
* الحوار لم يكتمل كونو معنا*
* فالقادم اقوى بكثيير*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

جاااااااااامد اوى يا مون
وانا متابع جدا وبشغف


----------



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2011)

والله يحج مون الله واعلم ان كان فى قادم ولا دى النهاية نهاية مشرف


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههه
عمرك اطول من عمرى
كنت عايز اقولو كدة
بس مينا مايتخفش علية


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2011)

*متابعه 
بس بجد يا مووون هتوحشنا ههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2011)

*اعجبتنى جرأة وصراحه المستضيف فى هذا اللقاء الشيق ... 
والامر لا يوجد به طبل او زمر ... ولكنه الاسلوب المتبع عند استضافة اى شخص فى موضوع معين ... سواء كان استاذ روك هنا .. او الاحباء جميعاً فى بقية الموضوعات .. اداء رائع اخى الغالى مينا ... تسجيل متابعه بتركيز D:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رسالتى أعتقد وصلت للكل 
ولكى لا يتم تحويل مسار الموضوع
سيتم حذف تعليقى
*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2011)

السؤال الثاني يتطلب استخراج سجلات المشرفين ودفاتر الملاحظات.. جاري الإستخراج من بين كومة مصادر بحث الدكتوراه الاخير


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> السؤال الثاني يتطلب استخراج سجلات المشرفين ودفاتر الملاحظات.. جاري الإستخراج من بين كومة مصادر بحث الدكتوراه الاخير




*نظراً لمتابعين الموضوع ورفقاً بحالهم وحالنا
بأمكانك ان تجاوب على السوال الاؤل اولاً وبعد استخراج ملاحظات المشرفين بأمكانك العوده والاجابه على السوال الثانى
يعنى بالصلاه على النبى ولا ثانويه عامه ولا  كليات
احنا امتحناتنا اسهل امتحانات* ،  *( أنفع شاعر  )*

*عمرك شوفت مذيع بيسهل الدنيا كده على الضيف *


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *شخصيه قياديه كا          My Rock      قد يكون فى نظر البعض شخصيه لا تهتم ولا تكترث لاراء الاخرين ، فهم    يروونه متصلب الرأى بل وصل بأحدهم الحال بأن وصفه بالديكتاتور .*
> * وعن تجربه شخصيه عشتها مع          My Rock          أعلم جيداً أن هذا الرجل ليس كما يظنه البعض بل هو أبسط من ذلك بكثيير.*
> * My Rock     بحديث من القلب اريدك أن تتكلم مع من لا يعرف شخصك ، فقط قل ما يشغلك  عن   الاعضاء وما يغضبك منهم فتجعل التجاهل منك تجاههم هو شىء تفعله فقط  لكى  لا  يتطور الامر الى اكثر من ذلك*​





 رفقاً بحال المشاهدين والمتابعين والمؤيدين والمنددين سأرد على السؤال الأول، املين ان يكون الجواب مصدر تسلية وصبر لحين الرد على السؤال الثاني. اللهم أغمر المتابعين بصبرك وسلوانك..

بكل صراحة، انا شخصية تميل للعمل الجماعي بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى. هذا الشئ على المستوى الاكاديمي وعلى مستوى العمل وعلى مستوى الخدمة أيضاً.

أحبذ أخذ القرارات التي تعتمد على المناقشة وتبادل الأراء. أبسط مثال يمكن طرحه هو ترشيح المشرفين الجدد في المنتدى، فهذا الشئ يُختار بتصويت وترشيح ومناقشة وليس بإختيار شخصي فردي من عندي.

من يعرفني معرفة جيدة يعلم اني شخصية ليست دكتاتورية، بالرغم من وجود الدكتاتورية في بنسبة بسيطة، فهو شئ موجود في كل شخص، لكن الإختلاف في سيادة هذه الصفة عن غيرها.

للأسف، هناك من ينظر لسكوت الاخرين بأنه تجاهل وعدم إكتراث لانه "رتبته" أعلى من "رتبتك". هذا شئ متوقع ولا يمكن تلافيه بصورة كاملة، لكنه إن حدث، سيعكس النظرة السطحية لدى البعض. النظرة التي تحلل الأمور بحسب المشاعر لا المعطيات.

سكوتي ينتج غالباً لاني أختار السكوت كبديل للرد وليس تجاهل وعدم إكتراث.
سكوتي ينتج عندما يفقد المقابل لغة المحبة. لا استطيع التواصل مع شخص نتاج كلامه بعيد عن المحبة المسيحية الخالصة.

بنفس الطريقة انا اسكت عندما يفرض علي احدهم أفكار بدائية خاطئة في المجال الذي لي خبرة كبيرة فيه. بنفس الطريقة عندما يختار الحكيم ان يسكت عن كلام الجاهل، ليس تجاهلاً او عدم إكتراث وإنما بسبب عدم التلائم.

لا أستطيع ان اتواصل مع اي شخص مسيحي يتكلم بدون محبة مسيحية. إستقبالي للكلام مقتصر على موجات المحبة المسيحية، وما خرج عنها هو خارج نطاق إستقبالي...


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2011)

*مازلنا منتظرين أجابة السوال الثانى  .*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مازلنا منتظرين أجابة السوال الثانى  .*


************


----------



## sparrow (18 أغسطس 2011)

حوار ممتع 
متابعه معاكم


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (18 أغسطس 2011)

منتظرين هذا اللقاء على احر من الجمر علشان نتعرف على شخصية زعيمنا ادام الله حياته ويحقق جميع امنياته امين


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2011)

الكلام يطول ويطول في وصف كل مشرف. لذلك ساكتفي بوالوصف بكلمة واحدة تعبر عن ابرز ميزة اراها في المشرف:



 +Bent El3dra+ - خدومة ومتعاونة جداً
Roka_Jesus - شقية ويا ويله الي يكون عنده معاها مشكلة
 SwEetY KoKeY - خجولة ولا يسمع لها صوت
 antonius - خابصنا باللغة العربية وكلاواتها
  Apsoti - متقلبة و كل يو مفي جهة
 BITAR - شخصية محترمة ومحبوبة ومتواضعة
  candy shop - شعلة من العطاء والحنان
 cobcob - هي فينها؟
 Coptic Man - مصدر الحنان والتواضع
 Coptic MarMar - خطيبة رفيق الدرب :nunu0000:
 Dona Nabil - خدومة وحساسة وليها في المخابرات والجهاز الامني ld:
 Eva Maria - انسانة مثقفة بس يا ويلك لو لك معها خلاف.. يا ويلي..
 fredyyy - كشكول متنقل لنصوص الكتاب المقدس
  happy angel - ام حنونة ومحبوبة
 just member - جبار البأس.. انا تعلمت منه الصمود 
 KOKOMAN - نشيط اكثر من اللازم 
 mero_engel - حساسة وتزعل لو نسيت تسلم عليها
 SALVATION - رياضي بروح رياضية
 twety - مقل اختها بالظبط
 Twin - طموح ومكافح
 vetaa - نسخة كبق الأصل عن اختها
 أمة - بركة وعطاء بلا حدود..
 النهيسى - شخصية بسيطة ومحبوبة
 الياس السرياني - خيي الأصيل الشهم بيخدم بدون مناقشة
 جيلان - طموحة بس شاطحة حبتين
 روزي86 - هادئة وخجولة
 صوت الرب - شخصية هادئة وحذرة
 صوت صارخ - شعلة من المحبة اللامنتهية تجاه المتنصرين الجدد
 مونيكا 57 - تكملة كل ما يحتاجه الاخ صوت صارخ 
 يوسف الصديق - ... الرب يعينه على المحنة التي فيها
 !! MiNa ElbataL !! - انسان طموح واهل للإعتماد، متسرع احياناً لكن يتعلم من تجاربه بسرعة
 
صدق زعيم الامة.
​


----------



## جيلان (23 أغسطس 2011)

انا شاطحة .. الا هى ايه شاطحة دى ههههههه بقفش يعنى ولا بشطح بخيالى ؟
مش مشكلة تكفينى الاولى منك يا زعيم


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2011)

شاطحة بخيالك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2011)

SwEetY KoKeY - خجولة ولا يسمع لها صوت
*ملاك متحرك على سطح الارض :smile01*​


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2011)

*هذه تفرقه لونيه ...
كما انه تم عمل احصائيه لذوى اللون الاصفر ...
يجب ادراج احصائيه معادله لذوى اللون الاخضر .....
 نحن كثره ...... وميدان التحرير لا يزال مفتوح ......
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هذه تفرقه لونيه ...
> كما انه تم عمل احصائيه لذوى اللون الاصفر ...
> يجب ادراج احصائيه معادله لذوى اللون الاخضر .....
> نحن كثره ...... وميدان التحرير لا يزال مفتوح ......
> ...




*بضم صوتى لصوت وايت :smile02​*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2011)

وصف المشرفين وحده اخذ مني اسبوع.. 
على نفس السرعة سيأخذ وصف المباركين سنيتين ونص..


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2011)

> just member - جبار البأس.. انا تعلمت منه الصمود


جبار البأس وفينا نعرفها
لكن تتعلم منى دى مش ممكن يا روك
لان  انت اخى حبيبى وياللى ديما بشوف فية الخير والمحبة والخدمة النقية
منشان هيك انا بحاول فعلا اتعلم منك واتمنى لو اوصل لحتى جزء بسيط من حالك
ربنا يخليك ويباركك على كلامك الطيب هايدا 
عن جد فخور جدا لما تكون انت ياللى بتحكى فيني هيك ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2011)

*هو هنا ممكن نسأل سؤال لروك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عمرى ماسألته سؤال ممكن اخد فرصتى ؟؟؟؟

روك ,ايه هى العيوب او الاشياء اللى انت شايفها ناقصاك كمدير لهذا المنتدى الكبير وهل تتمنى تغيرها وكيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> منتظرين هذا اللقاء على احر من الجمر علشان نتعرف على شخصية زعيمنا ادام الله حياته ويحقق جميع امنياته امين


* تنورينا يا سندريلا*


white.angel قال:


> *هذه تفرقه لونيه ...
> كما انه تم عمل احصائيه لذوى اللون الاصفر ...
> يجب ادراج احصائيه معادله لذوى اللون الاخضر .....
> نحن كثره ...... وميدان التحرير لا يزال مفتوح ......
> ...


*صدقينى انا عن نفسى عاوز اعمل كده
بس ساعتها فعلاً ممكن يكون فى طرد  ههههههههه
المباركين كتيير جداً بجد*


$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *بضم صوتى لصوت وايت :smile02​*


* بضم اجابتى لسوالك *


Nancy2 قال:


> *هو هنا ممكن نسأل سؤال لروك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا عمرى ماسألته سؤال ممكن اخد فرصتى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> روك ,ايه هى العيوب او الاشياء اللى انت شايفها ناقصاك كمدير لهذا المنتدى الكبير وهل تتمنى تغيرها وكيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


* للاسف الاسئله هنا منى بس يا حجه نانسى *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> !! MiNa ElbataL !! - انسان طموح واهل للإعتماد، متسرع احياناً لكن يتعلم من تجاربه بسرعة




*حلوه متسرع دى 
انا فعلا اوقات بكون متسرع بس فى قرارات معايا بتاخد شهور
لما بتكون قرارات مصيريه *


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * للاسف الاسئله هنا منى بس يا حجه نانسى *



*اه عادى ما هو انا كل ما اسأل فى حته حد يقولى ممنوع الاسئلة هنا 
sorry مش كنت اعرف 
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الكلام يطول ويطول في وصف كل مشرف. لذلك ساكتفي بوالوصف بكلمة واحدة تعبر عن ابرز ميزة اراها في المشرف:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*+*

مش كل المشاركات على المنتدى بستمتع بيها  .. هي مشاركات معينة . 

انا استمتعت بكل كلمة في الموضوع ده .. للدقة : استمتعت بأغلب المشاركات في الموضوع ده .. و ضحكت اوي على تعليق وايت انجل و نانسي  .. البنتين دول زي العسل  - بعد إذنهم طبعاً  

الله ينور يا بطل (أعني الصفة  ) ( !! MiNa ElbataL !! )


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> .. و ضحكت اوي على تعليق وايت انجل و نانسي  .. البنتين دول زي العسل  -



*هههههههه ميرسى يافندم قد اعطيناك الاذن خد راحتك *


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ام يعنى انا طلعت تهورة فى الاخر ماشى يا كبير


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا
متابع*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2012)

*كونو معنا فالقادم أقوى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

علي خيرة الله

متابعيين


----------



## loly80 (4 يناير 2012)

اللةةةةةةةةةة اللةةةةةةةةةةةة اللةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

اية الجمال دة

مش يا مرنا تبعتي لكل المنتدي اللينك دة من اول ما ابتديتييييييييي

كلة عايز يقوم بالواجببببببببب
هههههههههههههههه

اقصد نتفرج ونتابععععععععععع

ملحوقة اشوفك علي الخاصصصصصصص

وانت يا مينا اوعي تخلص مع الزعيم

كلة راح يجيلك علي الخاص يساءلك تقول اسئلةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

ما تقولش للزعيم يا مينااااااااااااااااااااااااا

حوار جميل ربنا معاكوووووووووووووووو

وليا اقتراحححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح

ممكن بما ابتدتوها احمر ثم اصفر اختموها اخضرررررررررررر

اية رايكوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2014)

يااااااااا على السنين


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> يااااااااا على السنين


الايام بتجرى


----------

